# Jerry Johnson - Internal Essence of Martial Arts



## vince1 (Feb 9, 2018)

I am not sure if the author Jerry Johnson has been discussed before. It was recommended I read volumes 1 and 2 titled , Internal Essence of Martial Arts. I have always been interested in QiGong, Qi, Chi energy for many years. Has anyone read both volumes ? What are your thoughts ? I have read some fantastic reviews online.


----------



## Xue Sheng (Feb 9, 2018)

I will have to check that out, thanks


----------



## Encho (Feb 9, 2018)

Dr. Johnson is a priest and a TCM doctor.
His work is more in those areas and reflects in his writings. He has produced videos and books on internal arts, but in my opinion I do not feel that area is his strong point.

I also think his work would be harder for a beginner to comprehend. I personally would recommend Dr.jwing Ming yang work in qigong as a foundation, study some Daoist texts, take some classes, and practice and then approach Dr. Johnson work.


----------



## vince1 (Feb 11, 2018)

I went online and found Dr. Jwing Ming  website and had a look at all the books he has written. Very interesting and have come across him in the past but didn't realize how many books he has written. I have taken an 8 week course in Gigong foundation about a year ago by my old sifu who is a Daoist Priest and found it very similar to Dr. Jwing Ming paperback book on Qigong foundation.

It was recommended by a fellow martial artist I read read both volumes of Internal Essence of Martial Arts by Dr. Johnson. I appreciate the recommendation and will definitely start reading some of Dr. Jwing Ming books and see if I can find used copies on Amazon.


----------



## oftheherd1 (Feb 20, 2018)

FWIW I don't think the only way to learn/use Gi/Chi is by reading Taoist or other Chinese religious works.  I think it inclines the student to studying the religion more that the use of Gi. 

In the Hapkido I studied, as part of our warm up, we worked on breathing exercises moving our arms, while concentrating on our Tanjon; the area about 3 fingers below our belly button.  Worked for me without any change in my religious beliefs.  Did I learn as fast, or as well?  I can't say since I did not try the other as well.  And I haven't tried blowing out candles through a wall from 20 feet away, or knocking opponents off their feet without physically touching them.  I wouldn't say that is impossible, but I doubt people's ability to do so.


----------



## CMyers0323 (Feb 16, 2022)

Is there any other content on volume 1 and 2 besides what the books share? Some of the stuff is really interesting and would be great if expanded on.


----------

